# 1985 NIssan 720 , Trouble with Idle



## nsane67 (Feb 3, 2010)

Well I just got this old Nissan 720 with a 2.4 4cyl 8 Spark plug,
and I am having a little problem ... It starts fine , but when I am on a stop light or sign , it tends to try to stall on me and when I slitely press on the throle for a split second it over revs ...for about 7 seconds and when I shift the rpm stay high while I shift.....well in a short story it over revs or stalls on me when on a stop or shifting .. it does not idle correctly... it's ether high or to low.. So please some one help me .....


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Should be carburated...have you checked for leaks at the base gasket or intake manifold gasket or vacuum hoses? Has anyone tried to adjust the fuel mixture? Could the carb be due for a rebuild?


----------



## nsane67 (Feb 3, 2010)

*1985 720 2.4*

Yes it has a carburetor. And the carburetor is brand new...But I'll check for leaks on the intake manifold...what else can it be?
Grateful for your guys input.. thank you..


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

"New" doesn't always mean "good" nor properly adjusted. Spray carb cleaner along the area where the intake manifold gasket is while the engine is idling and listen for a change in RPM. Probably wouldn't hurt to make sure the accelerator cable isn't binding inside the housing, as well.


----------



## nsane67 (Feb 3, 2010)

smj999smj said:


> "New" doesn't always mean "good" nor properly adjusted. Spray carb cleaner along the area where the intake manifold gasket is while the engine is idling and listen for a change in RPM. Probably wouldn't hurt to make sure the accelerator cable isn't binding inside the housing, as well.


Well Thank you i'll go ahead and check this and as for the accelorator cable .. it is in very good shape ... nice and lose moves freely in and out .I do hope this will fix some thing ,,, if not i'll be back here again asking for more input....


----------

